

Toyota and Tesla Partnering to Make Electric Cars  - startuprules
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703559004575257041321957772.html

======
zach
As perhaps the only HN member who lives in Downey, CA, I have to say that I
often suspected Musk was up to something but his actions were almost totally
convincing otherwise. He had plant layouts done as recently as a couple of
weeks ago. Well-played.

The city also did well to try to close the deal, but business is business -- a
tough and frequent lesson in economic development. Tesla just kept working the
deal and reeled in a big fish. It is sad the way the city got strung along,
though.

On the other hand, as an original Saturn owner I had always hoped NUMMI would
work out and was sad to see it shuttered. So I at least appreciate that. But
oh man, what a Charlie Brown football moment for us here in Downey.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
He has been accused of dealing in bad faith. But consider he didn't know which
deal would pan out; he was working them all. It is just business.

------
flipp
This is awesome for Tesla and the people laid off in Fremont at Nummi. Good
stuff.

------
kirpekar
As a Fremont resident, I cannot be happier!

